

Cloud + Machine-to-Machine = Disruption of Things: Part 2 - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/03/cloud-machine-to-machine-disruptive-innovation-part-2.php

======
thankuz
Part 1 is here: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/03/cloud-machine-
to-m...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/03/cloud-machine-to-machine-
disruptive-innovation-part-1.php)

